# Ultrasonic cleaners



## bwbwings (22/11/20)

Hey everyone,

Has anyone put atomizer replacement coils into an ultrasonic cleaner and does it have any effect on making them usable again?

Trying to see if I can extend the life of these coils by a little. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (22/11/20)

bwbwings said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Has anyone put atomizer replacement coils into an ultrasonic cleaner and does it have any effect on making them usable again?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I don't have an U-cleaner, but I know people use alcohol . I've used menthol juice.
But we'll never know unless someone else that tried it answers. Or you try it first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings (22/11/20)

Resistance said:


> I'm not sure I don't have an U-cleaner, but I know people use alcohol . I've used menthol juice.
> But we'll never know unless someone else that tried it answers. Or you try it first.



Hahaha, whole point of this post was so I don't have to shell out for something that wont work.

Have tried alcohol in the past with moderate success, I am really hoping the cleaner can make a difference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (22/11/20)

bwbwings said:


> Hahaha, whole point of this post was so I don't have to shell out for something that wont work.
> 
> Have tried alcohol in the past with moderate success, I am really hoping the cleaner can make a difference.


Try the menthol juice. There's something about it that cleans your coils.
Hope someone with experience answers your questions.
Also vapeking has a special on u-cleaners. Check their site. I think I saw one going for +/-500. (If I remember correctly)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/11/20)

bwbwings said:


> Hahaha, whole point of this post was so I don't have to shell out for something that wont work.
> 
> Have tried alcohol in the past with moderate success, I am really hoping the cleaner can make a difference.


https://www.google.co.za/shopping/p...039475633,prmr:1,pid:8683605693039475633,cs:1
Here's an even cheaper option.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (22/11/20)

bwbwings said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Has anyone put atomizer replacement coils into an ultrasonic cleaner and does it have any effect on making them usable again?
> 
> ...



Yes, I have, but with vodka instead of water. Cleans it beautifully. Any cheap vodka will do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (22/11/20)

I use dish washing soap, sunlight for example in a little bottle with water, soak and shake occasionally. Take it out, rinse right up against the tap, trying to block one side, forcing water out through the juice ports. Then luckily I have a compressor so blow it dry also trying to block the one side so air forces out through the juice ports. Works fine but only gives a half life back. Don't think it is worth it. I will stick to RDA's. I would just say there is such a variation in prices of new coils. Shop around for the best prices to buy and buy quite a few to defray shipping costs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/11/20)

Resistance said:


> https://www.google.co.za/shopping/p...039475633,prmr:1,pid:8683605693039475633,cs:1
> Here's an even cheaper option.



check the review . 
I once bought an "Ultrasonic cleaner" from china town for R100. Bastards sold me a vibrator

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MeirTaitz (23/11/20)

I


Resistance said:


> https://www.google.co.za/shopping/p...039475633,prmr:1,pid:8683605693039475633,cs:1
> Here's an even cheaper option.


If this thing is legit and actually works I WANT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/11/20)

bwbwings said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Has anyone put atomizer replacement coils into an ultrasonic cleaner and does it have any effect on making them usable again?
> 
> ...


if you are using tobacco juices or sweet juices, no type of cleaners can remove the gunk from the cotton.
I have replaced the cotton on many atomiser coils in the past, you will find some threads/ posts about the same from me. Had some success but it will never be the same as the one you had pre-made from the factory.
If you want to save money, just switch to RTA`s.
Or if you prefer using readymade coils, use non-sweet fruity juices. The coils will last forever.
Suggestion : use disposable tanks like this one. R50 for a tank with the coil is awesome and the flavour is great too. @Puff the Magic Dragon will attest
https://www.vapeking.co.za/ijoy-mystique-mesh-disposable-tank-3-pack-clear.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I
> 
> If this thing is legit and actually works I WANT!


I can bet that its just an ultrasonic cleaner *LOOKING* device with a vibrating motor inside. wont clean anything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (23/11/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> check the review .
> I once bought an "Ultrasonic cleaner" from china town for R100. Bastards sold me a vibrator


 not funny I know, sorry.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hakhan (23/11/20)

this looks promising but no idea where to get it

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/20)

https://www.robo2020.com/product/robo2020/
About 60 $ w/o shipping from their w/site 
One of the customers had this to say...

*Leah J. * November 4, 2020

Rated *5* out of 5
I was skeptical using this product until I actually got it. It really does work! The device is small enough to be on a desk, works super fast (less than an hour), and I loved that my coil was actually clean and dry and ready to go! Just make sure to prime it like it’s a new coil before you use it! Absolutely love the Robo2020. Definitely what the vape world needed! Wish I had found it sooner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (23/11/20)

Hakhan said:


> this looks promising but no idea where to get it



That looks like an air fryer

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/20)

Resistance said:


> That looks like an air fryer


...and here we go with air friers again and only 3 chips will fit.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (23/11/20)

Resistance said:


> https://www.google.co.za/shopping/p...039475633,prmr:1,pid:8683605693039475633,cs:1
> Here's an even cheaper option.


Running on a penlight cell, ja right, 0.014 watts of cleaning power.

Just buy an RTA, cheaper and better than any commercial coil driven atty.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (23/11/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> check the review .
> I once bought an "Ultrasonic cleaner" from china town for R100. Bastards sold me a vibrator


Those vibrators work!!! My Ex had one, the hose was always spotless clean



Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> check the review .
> I once


----------



## Hooked (24/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


> https://www.robo2020.com/product/robo2020/
> About 60 $ w/o shipping from their w/site
> One of the customers had this to say...
> 
> ...



I never trust reviews from "customers". The review was probably written by the company's marketing department.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (24/11/20)

Hooked said:


> I never trust reviews from "customers". The review was probably written by the company's marketing department.


The only high profile reviewer I've seem do this product was GrimmGreen and he said it works very well. Who knows, I don't trust anybody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> The only high profile reviewer I've seem do this product was GrimmGreen and he said it works very well. Who knows, I don't trust anybody



I would trust his review as he is an independent reviewer (supposedly). He's not just a "customer".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

